# Alloy Wheel Refurbishment



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

All,

Hope this is the right forum, but please help.

I kerbed the alloy today on my porsche boxster and porsche want £100.00 to refurb it.  Its only slight kerb damage and that seems steep to me.
Does anyone know of any good refurb specialists in the manchester/cheshire area.

Thanks


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

there is a trader on here that does re-furbs...JUS WHEELS.

Or laptab whom do awesome work as well!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

CPU said:


> All,
> 
> Hope this is the right forum, but please help.
> 
> ...


Do what I done with my Lexus : ring the reception girl at Porsche (hopefully she's blonde and naive), tell her you've had the wheels refurbished by their contractor but "you just need to ask him a couple of questions, have you got her number ?". If she's as dense as the Lexus one, she'll give you his number....you then contact him direct and save money by cutting out the Porsche man, but get the same quality of work done ! (haha)

I saved £20 per wheel :thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Do what I done with my Lexus : ring the reception girl at Porsche (hopefully she's blonde and naive), tell her you've had the wheels refurbished by their contractor but "you just need to ask him a couple of questions, have you got her number ?". If she's as dense as the Lexus one, she'll give you his number....you then contact him direct and save money by cutting out the Porsche man, but get the same quality of work done ! (haha)
> 
> I saved £20 per wheel :thumb:


I had exactly the same idea as you, but she put me through to service and they wouldn't give me the name of the contractor only a price for the refurb.

Does anyone know who Porsche use for alloy refurbs?

Cheers


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

I have no idea where they are in uk? Telephone: 087 0300 3224 - Email: [email protected] - http://www.wickedwheels.co.uk/ (also USA)

DIY-http://www.detailuniversity.com/forums/school-wheel-tire-detailing/1394-repairing-scratched-kerbed-wheels.html


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

CPU said:


> I had exactly the same idea as you, but she put me through to service and they wouldn't give me the name of the contractor only a price for the refurb.
> 
> Does anyone know who Porsche use for alloy refurbs?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry everyone, I mean't to say does anyone know where Porsche Cheshire/Wilmslow get there wheels refurbed.

Thanks again


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

No idea about you last question.. but i know a few of my customers use http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk

possibly the worlds worst website but there work is top notch. You will need to find a local place that sends wheels to them but you wont be disappointed.

Please dont use one of these on site wheel repair companies what will fill and spray the damage with the tyre still in place etc. Really not worth it.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

CPU said:


> Does anyone know who Porsche use for alloy refurbs?


Every dealer will have a different company they deal with... usually whoever gives them the cheapest contract price! Don't think because you're going through the main dealer that you'll get a good job done.

I'd find your own wheel refurb expert through recommendations and go take a look at their work first to see if it meets your expectations.


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

TBH I agree with Pugoman, I went through the same process as you tracking down who my local Audi dealer used and wasn't impressed in the end. The dealers are trying to cover up the obvious to get a sale, not necessarily looking for the best in quality.

Pristine have a reputation for being one of the best in the country, but you'll need to send them your wheel.

I've used Wicked Wheels and the guy I used did a good job, but bear in mind they are a franchise organisation and each franchisee may not be as good as the next one.

As you asked initially, your best bet is to see what those members local to you recommend, not necessarily who Porsche use.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheers fpr all the advice,

I've found out that my local OPC use www.wickedwheels.co.uk and have got the guys phone number. Going to get a price off him tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## Brocks (Mar 31, 2006)

I just had one of mine done in Stockport by:

http://www.diamond-wheels.net/

I'm going back tomorrow as the paint is comming off!


----------



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

any good refurbishers in London area?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you count milton keynes as london area Pristine are superb.


----------



## Ohmysan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wheel Refurb*

Hi guys ..my first post on this forum so hello to all...i use BJV engineering just off Jct 19 M25....used them twice now on both my old 7series and my current 525 ..i cant praise them enough...and you wont find any cheaper...
www.wheelrefurbishing.com :buffer:


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Sales here use Wicked Wheels, service use Lepsons.
Have prev heard good things about Spit and Polish.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've only ever heard good things about BJV. I've heard mixed reviews of others mentioned.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

McBandy said:


> Sales here use Wicked Wheels, service use Lepsons.
> Have prev heard good things about Spit and Polish.


Customer of mine had to reject his wheels done at Spit & Polish, Lepsons seem to have a better reputation


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Just scraped an alloy wheel of mine.. Could fellow members point me in direction of a reputable wheel refurb centre preferably within London, although I am prepared to travel somewhat..

The wheel is 16" and one piece. Its the polished lip that has suffered the damage.. Ideally would like to have this wheel refurbished this week..

HUGE thanks in advance.. :wall:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

See this thread-http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47305


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

^^Thanks..

I did trawl through numerous threads having carried out a search, and I plan on calling up Pristine, BJV and Lap Tab and see if they can be of help.

Regardless, I would still appreciate fellow members' thoughts..


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

I am going to have my wheel refurbed by PureKlas.. Will keep you guys posted and how this transpires..


----------



## baldy1926 (Jan 30, 2007)

*alloy wheels*

did you ever have your wheels done at PureKlas,if so was it any good and how much and where are they


----------

